

How do I deal with a team member who refuses to make comments in code? - Parseco
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/how-do-i-deal-with-a-team-member-who-refuses-to-make-comments-in-code/
One of my team members consistently avoids making comments in his code.His code is not self-documenting and other programmers have a difficult time understanding his code.<p>I have asked him several times to comment his code, however he just gives excuses or claims that he will do it later. His concern is that adding comments will take too much time and delay the projects.What argument can I present to convince him to properly document his code?
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5232553>

------
bungle
I do like to read code, because I do not trust comments. Code is probably
easier to read than comments. But I do like to read tutorials.

~~~
taproot
You don't trust them because you either write too much such that it cannot be
maintained or because you don't maintain them. This failing is on you. Light
comments sprinkled on code which is complex in nature is never a bad thing and
improves read times.

~~~
bungle
So it seems. It seems that most of the programmers are just really bad at
writing comments. And when they do it because they are forced, it just sucks
more. I rather read the code in a first place (that's what I usually have to
do regardless of the comments).

------
taylodl
Have him do all his own code maintenance.

